
Standing on the outside looking in: X-rays through glass - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/standing-on-the-outside-looking-in-x-rays-through-glass/
======
supernova87a
Would most hospital doors/windows be using actual glass, or probably
plexiglass/polycarbonate?

Interesting that they said the intensity was reduced by half, but the beam
energy was increased.

By the way, I know dental x-rays (bite wing?) are now often done with USB-
connected CCDs in plastic encapsulation, so the dentist can see the image
immediately. Are full body / large x-rays still film? I would guess the
digital sensor still can't get that big.

~~~
paxswill
From personal experience, most large x-rays are now digital. It’s faster than
developing film, and it’s easier to transmit to different doctors (ex: x-ray
in an ER, and the analysis is done by a specialist in a different hospital).
Here’s a Wiki article that covers the sensors:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat-
panel_detector](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat-panel_detector)

------
tomhoward
> _By the way, in case you are curious about the origin of the first part of
> the headline for this article, it comes from Cold Chisel’s song “Standing on
> the outside”, which appears in the Australian band’s 1980 album called
> East._

The moment I saw this title I thought there must be an Australian connection;
this is one of the most iconic Australian rock songs of all, and is instantly
recognisable by that opening lyric.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAUpuYBoeso](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAUpuYBoeso)

